# I am thinking about Showing this betta. What do you think?



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello I am thinking about showing this male Delta tail betta what do you think?


----------



## FredDaBetta (Jul 12, 2015)

ooooo so pretty!


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you his name is Hurricane Breeze.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Yes, you should! He is beautiful


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm definitely no expert, but from what i See he is a beautiful PET, but not a show Betta. His color should be evenly spread around and no fading. Also, his tail is un even. 

I don't know much, but I'm pretty sure he isn't show able, Just a pet betta. Beautiful though


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw him on aquabid! He apparently won first place! Are you going to enter him in the purchased category or breed him and show the spawn? He's gorgeous!


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes I already bid on him! It's getting ready to close in 3 hr and 15 mins!!!!


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

I am going to show the spawn


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, that must be Gianne! She is a awesome Betta breeder hobbyist! I was going to attend that show, unfortunately I wasn't able too!

Though you cannot show fish you've purchased, only in some shows you can, they have a section where you are able to show fish you've purchased. A flaring picture will help determine if he is breeding quality or not.


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> Ah, that must be Gianne! She is a awesome Betta breeder hobbyist! I was going to attend that show, unfortunately I wasn't able too!
> 
> Though you cannot show fish you've purchased, only in some shows you can, they have a section where you are able to show fish you've purchased. A flaring picture will help determine if he is breeding quality or not.


Well it is by Gkimes I don't know if that is her or not. But they say that she is a excellent breeder 85 people had 5 stars for her.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

He is stunning!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

No harm in using the word stunning. I dont think anyone has ever been physically stunned into submission by a photo of a fish... but I use the word all the time. Especially if I like what I see 

I'd show him, hes more hm than delta. If hes a delta or superdelta he wont do well. But if hes sd you may be able to train him up to 180

Cant see much from that pic to judge correctly but what I can see is...
Ideally he'd have even 50/50 banding, the edges of his fins are a bit rough, starting to marble on his head, incomplete masking (I know this is a fault for some standards but not too bad for others)
Round tail and short dorsal ray

But hes cute and there's no harm in putting your pretties into a show to see how they go... Just let the addiction take hold of your soul as you sink deeper into the hobby :twisted:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been waiting to hear if you've gotten Hurricane Breeze. He's lovely.


----------



## mianicole (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't end up getting him somebody else got him before I did  But I did get another Hurrricane Breeze here is the picture he is a double tail male


----------



## MettaBettaKnight (Oct 25, 2015)

I need to get me a Delta Tail Betta some time.. I love the shape of their dorsal fin.
You've got a nice looking betta there, Mia. My advise; 2 days before the show feed him nothing but life food. His colors will POP and he'll be more alert and full of energy.


----------

